# What to look for in an instructor, style, class?



## Hawke (Jan 11, 2007)

Greetings and Salutations!

If you could start over again (retaining all your experience and knowledge), how would you go about looking for an instructor? 

Would you stay with Kenpo or chose something else?

If Kenpo, which type/style of Kenpo? Why this style?

Once you found the style you want to invest your life in, how do you know that you found an excellent instructor?  What makes an instructor excellent?

Thank you for taking the time to read this.

Cheers,
Hawke


----------



## Drac (Jan 11, 2007)

Speaking for myself I would chose someone that makes me WANT to train..The kind of instructor that you can feel his passion for his art and teaching just by talking to him..As far switching styles that would be a personal choice..


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 11, 2007)

Drac said:


> Speaking for myself I would chose someone that makes me WANT to train..The kind of instructor that you can feel his passion for his art and teaching just by talking to him..As far switching styles that would be a personal choice..


 
I study Shaolin Kempo Karate but tha advise is the same.

I believe if i did it over again I would choose the school im at now. There is mostly TKD where I live. So i decided to look around for different styles. 

What made me choose my school/instructor was the passion that my instructor showed. He is devoted to what he teaches, he encourages questions, and also asks you questions. He takes his time to explain what every step is and why they are important. Also my instructor isnt all business he is a friend as well.

B


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Would have done mixed MA not some villari kempo with so many holes in the system.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 11, 2007)

*If you could start over again (retaining all your experience and knowledge), how would you go about looking for an instructor?* Look for somebody that actually knows the style, not who's just able to repeat what he just learned a week before.

*Would you stay with Kenpo or chose something else?* I already made the choose to ditch shaolin kempo a long time ago, did some Shaolin Kung Fu, but now I'm a Wing Chun fanatic. As for choosing to move on was a personal choice of what fit me better.

*If Kenpo, which type/style of Kenpo? Why this style? * If I did choose kenpo, I would track down one of the kajukenbo schools out here. Shaolin Kempo is too much of a mangled mess, and the Parker system never really appealled to me.

*Once you found the style you want to invest your life in, how do you know that you found an excellent instructor? What makes an instructor excellent?* An excellent instructor? That's a relative term different to people looking to get different things out of a school. To me it's somebody who is free and open with information, who's not into mystifying what they do with secrets and other BS, and who doesn't feel threatened by their students.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jan 11, 2007)

almost a ghost said:


> *If you could start over again (retaining all your experience and knowledge), how would you go about looking for an instructor?* Look for somebody that actually knows the style, not who's just able to repeat what he just learned a week before.
> 
> *Would you stay with Kenpo or chose something else?* I already made the choose to ditch shaolin kempo a long time ago, did some Shaolin Kung Fu, but now I'm a Wing Chun fanatic. As for choosing to move on was a personal choice of what fit me better.
> 
> ...



I feel the sme way.
Hows the wing chun going?  How long have you been doing it?


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 11, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> I feel the sme way.
> Hows the wing chun going?  How long have you been doing it?



I've been doing it for over 5 years now. It's great, it totally fits with what works for me. I'm a big fan of less is more, and that's what the system is based on. I'm happy


----------



## Drac (Jan 12, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> What made me choose my school/instructor was the passion that my instructor showed. He is devoted to what he teaches, he encourages questions, and also asks you questions. He takes his time to explain what every step is and why they are important. Also my instructor isnt all business he is a friend as well.
> 
> B


 
That's what I'm talking about..Good post..


----------



## davj22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Above all else its important to study in a school that helps to open your mind as opposed to closing it.  Some schools will tell you that their style is superior to all others.  Consciously or subconsciously your exposure to this type of attitude will condition you to also develop a closed mind and prejudice to other styles not your own.  In the end this really only weakens your overall martial education since all martial arts are good and have something valuable to teach.  Whether one chooses to integrate the principles and concepts from another system into their art is a personal choice.  However, it is imperative that one at least be familiar with other systems so one knows how to defend against as many different types of attacks as possible. 

Its also important to study with a teacher who trains in a safe manner where students do not take injuries.  Similarly, its crucial to study with a teacher who is secure enough with his or her own abilities that the teacher will not injure the students if the teacher cannot counter a physical technique or a challenging question.  In some schools students are not allowed to ask questions.  Students are just forced to do as they are told. 

Lastly, its essential l that you study with a teacher who will strive to remove your ego and who is also working diligently to remove his or her own ego.  As you mature in the martial arts you should become more open-minded and less prone to fight and perhaps your first day in the dojo may actually be the beginning of a lifelong journey for you.  

Hope that is helpful.


----------

